# KUALA LUMPUR STREETSCAPE - Persiaran KLCC



## nazri (Jul 27, 2009)

by nborgis










by Pseudo Hatred





































by Pseudo Hatred


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice capture by Pseudo Hatred (last photo) she is looking very nice


----------



## nazri (Jul 27, 2009)

From Malaysian forum


----------



## C.P Tan (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree... more please (with women if it possible)


----------



## nazri (Jul 27, 2009)

From Malaysian forum


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Manchester Uniter Asia Tour 2009*
by Multiplay @ Lowyat.NET of flickr
July 17th, 2009


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by RV Bob
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobswanson/3665026705/










by MeZRo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3677478746/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/3339428339/in/set-72157594566830706/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by zEnZiDeN
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenziden/3749694884/










by Venycal










by Lara Wannabe










by chesca


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by EeLeen Lee


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by ewinee


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, cool new photos from KL :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur City Center, KLCC, Malaysia by alexei.shulga, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KLCC Park at the Petronas Towers by Auswandern Malaysia, on Flickr

IMG_1912 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_1925 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_1951 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_1848 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_1908 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_9319 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_9273 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_9321 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_1831 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_1962 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_9326 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_9346 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_9302 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_4798 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_0545 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid - klcc by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid - klcc by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid - klcc by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid - klcc by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid - rohas perkasa by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nice couple by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

Lelaki Hensem by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_2083 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

CANDID | People by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

CANDID | People by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

CANDID | People by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CANDID | People by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_3382 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

red? by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

layan by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_2078 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

love the colorful pics of people from all over the world emjoying KL!


----------



## cfloryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Petronas Towers by cfloryan, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^gorgeous pic cfloryan:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_9483 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

IMG_9672 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_1831 by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

How come a few local people?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/isriya/13760736794


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bizmac/14530890278/in/set-72157645853606525








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bizmac/14529090430/in/set-72157645853606525








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bizmac/14737419123/in/set-72157645853606525








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bizmac/14530897249/in/set-72157645853606525








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bizmac/14530893638/in/set-72157645853606525


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur Fashion Week*
A view of atmosphere at the KLFW 2014.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nanadestiny/14785569851/in/set-72157646042244311








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nanadestiny/14602108068/in/set-72157646042244311








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14531070634








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14462309186








https://www.flickr.com/photos/onceoverlightly/14478008911








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14298807999


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/14789193001


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16381767629


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16505445630


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/batoolnasir/33241107744/


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

So glassy! :banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeFk5JHA4Mt/?tagged=kualalumpur


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

180620 Jalan KL 5 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
180620 Jalan KL 8 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

181104 Urbanscapes Sunday 13 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
181104 Urbanscapes Sunday 11 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DSCF0477 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
Kuala-Lumpur, Malaysia - Куала-Лумпур, Малайзия by Nikolay Loginov, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvPIKn2gUPg/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

W Hotel KLCC









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtAt6g9nHEB/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KLCC 2019

_GFX1804 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
_GFX1793 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr
KLCC Park by phatfreemiguel, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

210822 KLCC 9 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
210822 KLCC 10 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
210822 KLCC 3 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
201003 KLCC 10 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

201003 KLCC 5 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pintasan Saloma by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr
Pintasan Saloma by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr
Pintasan Saloma by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr
Pintasan Saloma by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------

